
How to compare document similarity using Python with gensim - jonbaer
https://www.oreilly.com/learning/how-do-i-compare-document-similarity-using-python
======
danial
More than the content, I find the way it is presented to be useful. I love the
interactive tutorial with video, audio, and the ability to run code and see
output (without having to set up your own environment).

~~~
brokenmachine
Yeah, really nice.

